# FreeBSD 8.1 as router/gateway -> slow upsteam



## ojo82 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm very puzzled atm and I don't know how to troubleshoot my problem so thats why I came here to hopefully get some tips.

Connection type: aDSL 

My problem is as follows:
When the modem is connected to my windows comp I get normal speeds.
11Mbit down and 2Mbit up.

When connected to my FreeBSD server (which I use as a router/gateway for my LAN) I get the same stable downspeed but upsteam speeds vary alot.
Tests have shown everything between 17Kbit and ~400Kbit (but never higher).

These problems started a few weeks ago but I don't know if is connected to a software upgrade or anything since I didn't notice it right away.
Anyone have an idea how to attack this problem? I'm neither a network wizard nor a FreeBSD guru.
I'm using PF to setup my firewall if that makes any difference. I haven't enabled ALTQ in the rules but I've compiled it into the kernel.

/Ola JÃ¶nsson


----------

